#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Production Manager in Albania

## HRStrategy

Our client a textile industry established in Albania is currently seeking to hire a *Production Manager.*
Suitable candidates, textile technologists, chemists or mechanical engineers should have experience of at least 3 years in a leading position in a well-established company. Knowledge of at least one foreign language, human resources and financial management, inventory management, energetic, ambitious, with administrative and organizational skills.

*The job holder will have the following job description:*
Leads the activities of the production process according to the qualitative and quantitative objectives set by the management.
Participates in the preparation of the plant's annual operating budget.
Management of personnel by assigning tasks to the right people, ensuring their vocational training by participating in the recruitment, evaluation, in accordance with company's procedures. 
Organizes the allocation of personnel shifts.
Monitors compliance with the safety rules and quality standards and actively participate in the necessary corrective actions.
Cooperates with supply chain, accounting, distribution and generally every other department involved in the production process pursuing to meet production targets, customer service and cost-efficiency of the unit.
Investigates and proposes new methods of production in-order-to increase the efficiency of the production procedure.
Communicates appropriately with customer representatives to help improve the efficiency of the production process.

Please send your resume by email at cv@hrstrategy.gr mentioning job title. 

*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants*: committed to providing the highest level & finest quality of services to our clients.

----------

